# 

## ua6agw

!
       .         .
  ,       .
 :     ()        .
 :   -    ""  ???
 :          .
..     ,   ,      ,   .
,        ???
 73!

----------


## R6CQ

" " (robinsons.ru),    -  ,      ,      .

----------


## Suh

.
  -   GPS- .    .      .    ,  ....

*  22 ():*

.

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


   ,          Oziexplorer?



> .


     ?       ?

----------


## ua6agw

> ,          Oziexplorer?


     ,   ,    .
 ,  -  .  :    ?
     80 .   ,  ..



> ""


  .

----------


## RV4LX

-,    ,   .    , ,  ..         ,       .

----------

RX6DL

----------

DL8RCB, RX6DL

----------


## Suh

OZI  ,    SAS.     .    ().
 SAS   ( )     .

----------


## ua6agw

> !
>      ,           ,               ,        .
>     ,        ......
> 
>        UIVIEW32     
>    ,       ([  )
> .................... .........
>       ""       ,


  .        ,      .
      . 
!

----------


## R2RT

...
   "" ?
 new one     ...
RI 68- 10 ...
  22  23.07.2016.
   +     ...
     Spider 20 \ 18\ 15    
- ""        .
        R3RX     40....
    114.  9.5    22  ()...Spider
                                                       10.4 +1.7  .
  100.       . 
     ""  
  ....       .

----------


## R2RT

[QUOTE=DL8RCB;1279922]-  -       16



  .....

----------


## R2RT

RI68-10  429 QSO.
     900 ...
   R2RT / R3RX / UB3REU....
  RDA contest RI68-12 (new one) TB-13.
 ....   Spider 20 / 18 / 15 and GP 40m...
   80  V.....
      ""... .
      10 ...

----------


## RV4LX

RI68-12.  :Smile:

----------


## ua3rmb

> 


   ,  / ?       :Wink:

----------


## R2RT

"" RI68-12 ???         .
          .
  270  UA3RMB   5.5   ...      .
      ,  ""    ...
        QTH Locatora....



LO02QM and LO02RM (UA3RMB   )    ...  ""...
    " "  ...
        ...
          ...    ...
      ...     .





.....

----------


## RX6DL

2017?
      - ?
     ,  ? 
       .
   ...

----------


## RX6DL

R2RT! 
*   RIIA ???*_
_    !
          ! 
     !  ,  ,   !
 , ?   !
!

----------


## RN3ANT

,      . ,    ,       .

----------

RX6DL

----------

RX6DL

----------


## RX6DL

> :
> 
>    new-one , ,   :


  , , , ,   RIIA.

----------


## RX6DL

R0TV,  ! 
   ...   !
    ()  ,            .
       ,    .
 !
¸          /, 
           ,   .
    ,      .
               ...     ... 
    !  !
  ,    /. (    !)
   , .
     !?!
 !

 ! 28.10.2017.

----------


## RX6DL

!
     ,   ,     ,  - ,   .
    ,    2017     ,     .
         .  ?    ,    !
 ,       ... 
  ,              ,      . 
          ,    !
     ,      ... \...\
http://rrna.hamlog.ru/rr/ ** ,        .

   . 
   ,     .    !
       . !
   !

----------

RN3ANT, RX6DL

----------


## ua6agw

!
  ,        .
      "".

----------

DL8RCB, ew2gi,  12701

----------


## ua6agw

.      ,   ,     ?

----------


## ua6agw

> 


?    ( )  ?
  (26.06.21)    ,      ().
    .

----------


## ua6agw

> 



  .
 (26.06.21)        . 
 (27.06.21)    ,     .

----------


## ua6agw

!
   ""   .       .
        ""    .       RDA: AD-07, AD-08, KR-02.
 (03.06.2021)     "".   ,   17-18     40- .   "  " 
  ,    6-7   .     9-00    20 ,  , ,  12 .

----------


## DL8RCB

> .

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## ua6agw

!
     ""

----------

DL8RCB

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


 -     ,   ""?

----------


## ua6agw

!
   "" .   .   .
     ""  18.08.21
 ""   ,  ,     . 
    .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## ua6agw

!
     ""

----------


## ua6agw

(16. 07.2022)     "". Longitude:  39.06863 E (39 4' 7'' E) Latitude : 44.97861 N (44 58' 43'' N) lok.  KN94MX, RDA AD-07, KR-02
     9 -10 .    .   :  20 .,    40  .  SW2010+ KL500+ ant -.

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## ua6agw

!
      .     , ,    - 
      ,      ,

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## ua6agw

!
           "".

----------


## ua6agw

!
           "".

----------


## ua6agw

!
           "".
   () .

----------

